# SMESC



## emie683 (25 Jun 2011)

Does someone know what are the list in the "groupings and taskings" for a 9 person mission? 
A1 A2, B1 B2, C1 C2... (what is the rest?)
I can't figure the rest. 
I have just learned it two days ago and I have forgot my notes at school and I have a homework to do for tomorrow.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## brihard (25 Jun 2011)

Groupings and tasks will always depend on the mission itself. I presume you're on a PLQ right now?

A '9 man mission' could comprise a lot of things. Is it a layback recce, with an element sent back as guides? Is it an infantry section providing the security element to a different element's task?

I've never personally broken groupings and tasks down the way you'rve listed it alphanumerically; it seems unnecessarily confusing- normally I refer to it by the soldier, and by their primary role... "Cpl Bloggins, #2 LMG", or "Pte Jones, rear security" or what have you.

I typically write it out for my orders as a groupings and task matrix- imagine a grid; each column is a phase of the mission, each row is an individual. I just pen in what each person is doing in each phase.

SMESC is a structure that provides you with a formulaic way to do orders, but seldom will two sets of orders be identical- you include what you need, and omit what you don't need. SMESC is the format, but they're YOUR orders. Do what works best for you, and conveys the information you need to convey.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2011)

emie683 said:
			
		

> (what is the rest?)



You are the one who decides that. You are the one who decides what the groupings are and you are the one who assigns tasks to these groups. We cant tell you as you are the one who knows the mission you were assigned and you are the one who makes the plan to get it done.


----------



## emie683 (26 Jun 2011)

In our way to do it, the "groupings and taskings" part (before drawing the matrix which includes the specific tasks for everyone), we just have to write who is A1 (the nav), who is A2 (the pacer), B1 (the I/C), B2 (the comms), C1 (our 2 I/C), C2 (first aid), etc. For 7 Pte, it's A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2 and C3.

But for 9 privates under my resp., I don't know if I just go like A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2, D1, D2, D3, or A1, A2, A3, B1, B2, B3, C1, C2, C3. or something else. 
But you don't seem to work like us. 

It's just on the course for the homework. They are really picky on this course, we have to do it that way for now, I know it's not like this in the real life however.
But thanks!!!GMVXD


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jun 2011)

I've never seen troops labelled A, B, C in orders.  I was taught, back in the mists of time, to list my patrol members as 2i/c, sig, nav, and rifleman 1, 2, 3 etc.  Of course, staff couldn't agree on whether to use the SMEAC or the newfangled SMESC orders format.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2011)

emie683

The question you are asking is akin to the question "how long is a piece of rope?"

In short, I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jun 2011)

What school is teaching you to do that?  I have never seen or heard of anyone doing that before.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jun 2011)

emie683 said:
			
		

> In our way to do it, the "groupings and taskings" part (before drawing the matrix which includes the specific tasks for everyone), we just have to write who is A1 (the nav), who is A2 (the pacer), B1 (the I/C), B2 (the comms), C1 (our 2 I/C), C2 (first aid), etc. For 7 Pte, it's A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2 and C3.
> 
> But for 9 privates under my resp., I don't know if I just go like A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2, D1, D2, D3, or A1, A2, A3, B1, B2, B3, C1, C2, C3. or something else.
> But you don't seem to work like us.
> ...



Never heard of this format before.....

Think someone at whatever school you are at is smoking something and should ask for a refund......

 ;D


----------



## Hurricane (14 Jul 2011)

This sounds like a simple back to basics "Fall in for battle" type thing. A,B,C being your fireteams. So your scout or point being Team A probably with LMG and Rifleman, Team B being I/C and Radioman (since theres an odd man you could throw him here as rifleman), Team Charlie having 2x Rifleman, Team Delta being 2 I/C and second LMG. Im sure this is completely out to lunch to you combat trades, but its how it was taught on SQ in 2005.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Aug 2011)

I am also puzzled (just wrapping up a PLQ(Inf) course right now). 

We sometimes break larger groupings into smaller teams (i.e. Security A, Security B etc.) but that is generally for a platoon sized mission (each security team is actually a fireteam from one of the sections), so we are talking about a 30 man mission rather than a 9 man one.

If you are dealing with a somewhat overstrength section and each team is being numbered off that way (i.e. #1 rifleman Team Alpha becomes A1), then whichever fire team has three men will have three numbers, so if Team C has the three men, then you should have:

A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2, C3, D1, D2

Please send more details, what school is doing this and what sort of mission are the 9 solders supposed to do?


----------

